# I can't find my Idle Air control Valve



## solimines (Jan 13, 2006)

I have the haynes manual, and it is really broad on how to check it. It tells me to unplug it to see if i notice anything different, but it doesn' give a very good explanation to find it. can anyone give me advice on where to find the plug to unplug, and the IACV itself. 
Is replacing this part possible for someone with some mechanical skills? Thanks a lot.
Scott


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

look behind the power steering pump on the intake manifold. its behind and below the runner for the #1 cylinder.
just in case you dont know, the cylinders are numbered 1-2-3-4 starting from the pullies.


----------

